# How does Kenpo and Shorin Ryu differ?



## TCA (May 28, 2005)

I realize that both of these styles originate from Okinawa.  Does kenpo incorporate a different idea of fighting (soft-hard) or is it simular?  I recently began taking Shorin-Ryu after being involved with TKD for years (night and day difference in training).  But I would like to know if there are any major differences between Shorin-Ryu and Kenpo karate.


----------



## kenpoworks (May 28, 2005)

If it is Shorinji Kempo founded by Doshin So then I think there is a world of difference, the spiritual  aspect of the Art is the prime mover for it's existence.
Although on a purely physical level it looks (outside lookig in that is) like a solid well disciplined Art.
Richard


----------



## Matt (May 28, 2005)

TCA said:
			
		

> I realize that both of these styles originate from Okinawa.  Does kenpo incorporate a different idea of fighting (soft-hard) or is it simular?  I recently began taking Shorin-Ryu after being involved with TKD for years (night and day difference in training).  But I would like to know if there are any major differences between Shorin-Ryu and Kenpo karate.



They do most likely both originate (in current recognizeable form) in Okinawa, however, there are a lot of kempo/kenpos out there. 

If you are talking Okinawan Kenpo as practiced by the late Seikichi Odo, you will find it overlaps quite a bit with Shorin Ryu, but if you are looking at Ed Parkers American Kenpo, they are far apart. 

Matt


----------



## Kempojujutsu (May 30, 2005)

Okinawan Kempo and Shorin Ryu Karate both use the same kata's. Pinan and Naihanchi kata's at kyu ranks. As for Shorin Ryu, I don't know too much about there curriculum. I know Okinawan Kempo does incorporate joint locking, Bogu Sparring (which is full contact sparring). Some of these things may not be incorporated into Shorin Ryu. Okinawan Kempo is not sport martial arts.


----------



## Jeff Boler (May 31, 2005)

Unfortunately, the term "Kenpo" (or Kempo, if you prefer) is too broad to accurately answer this question.  I've been in several Kenpo dojos over the last ten years, and most of them are dramatically different than the others.  I think as far as the "Karate" aspects are concerned, there are a bunch of similarities to Shorin Ryu.  However, alot of Kenpo systems combine equal grappling skills as well, which I have not seen in the Shorin Ryu systems.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Dec 12, 2007)

The Shorin Ryu I've seen seems to have been influenced by Shotokan, and even though they use the Okinawan kata names (i.e. Pinan instead of ?Heian) they do the kata the Japanese way.  Back stances instead of the forward and cat stances seen in the Okinawan versions.   They also flip the names pinan kata.  In otherwords in Kenpo (at least Master Odo's version) Pinan Nidan was taught first then Pinan Shodan.  Shorin Ryu and even Shotokan do this as well, but they switch the names, so the numbers aren't out of order.


----------



## exile (Dec 13, 2007)

TCA said:


> I realize that both of these styles originate from Okinawa.  Does kenpo incorporate a different idea of fighting (soft-hard) or is it simular?  I recently began taking Shorin-Ryu *after being involved with TKD for years (night and day difference in training).* But I would like to know if there are any major differences between Shorin-Ryu and Kenpo karate.



I agree with the other posters: the term _kenpo_ is too broad to allow a single answer to this question; you have to narrow the focus down to which kenpo you're talking about. But since you mentioned the part above I've bolded in your OP, I don't think it's totally off-topic to inquire of you what that `night and day' difference in training between TKD and Shorin-ryu consists of, in your experience. I'd be very interested in  your thoughts along those lines....


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Dec 13, 2007)

The original post is almost 3 yrs old, so I'd be impressed if you got a response from the original poster, but if I were to guess, I'd say the TKD training was probably sport oriented while the Shorin Ryu was more practical oriented.  (Remeber this is just a guess, and I'm not saying that TKD isn't practical, just that there are many instructors out there that overemphasize the competition aspect.)


----------

